# Juwel light tubes and reflectors



## Martin Osmond (15 Jan 2013)

Hi guys, 
I have a brand new juwel rio 125, which I am slowly adding things to before I set it up. Is it worth replacing the existing tubes with something else or shall I just use the ones that came with it?

Also do I need to buy the juwel reflectors or are there any other ones that will fit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

In my experience you will be better off with the Juwel reflectors! And you can leave the existing tubes! Unless you don't like their colour rendition but that is personal choice.


----------



## Martin Osmond (15 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> In my experience you will be better off with the Juwel reflectors! And you can leave the existing tubes! Unless you don't like their colour rendition but that is personal choice.



Thanks for that, will save me a bit of money as I was expecting to have to change the tubes.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Hi there,
Just to add to what LD has said, If its a new rio 125 with high output T5 tubes, and your going for a high tech planted set up then you may want save some more money and not bother buying the reflectors either as there will be plenty of light in the tank.....more light = greater difficulty and less margin for error regards co2, distribution and fertilisers......of course maybe you just want them so your not blinded every time you open the lid to feed your fish 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Martin Osmond (15 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi there,
> Just to add to what LD has said, If its a new rio 125 with high output T5 tubes, and your going for a high tech planted set up then you may want save some more money and not bother buying the reflectors either as there will be plenty of light in the tank.....more light = greater difficulty and less margin for error regards co2, distribution and fertilisers......of course maybe you just want them so your not blinded every time you open the lid to feed your fish
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Hello mate, thanks for the response, yes I am going to attempt a high tech tank, have almost ever sorted now just need a few more bits and ill be ready. Interesting what u suggest and not something I had considered,  I thought reflectors were kind of essential,  perhaps ill try without and put them in if I need to.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Yeah that's what I'd do.
I have 2x t5 over my tank and I've now raised them to 13" above the water surface to help get the co2/light balance right....unfortunately in a closed top set up you can't raise your lights so to make things slightly easier its best not to overkill with light until everything else is spot on, adding reflectors just adds more light.
There are plenty of successful tanks that run closed top though, so don't be put off by anything I've said 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Martin Osmond (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I realise its all about getting the right balance and thats what im hoping to achieve. I have a jbl cristalprofi e1501, an inline heater, up inline atomiser,  koralina nano and I am planning on getting some ADA amazonia and a FE co2 set up, of which I already have a tmc regulator. 
Im hoping that by taking my time to get the right equipment and learning as much as possible from here and other places that I can have some kind of success with this set up.
 I know what plants I want and dont think any are that demanding, so I hope I can pull off what I have planned in my head.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Good luck with it mate, sounds like your planning and researching it thoroughly. 
Keep us posted, maybe start a journal if you haven't already, they're great for documenting progress.


----------



## ian_m (16 Jan 2013)

I have proper Juwel reflectors on my Vision 180 with T8 tubes and they certainly make the tank brighter. I have had to modify mine as the reflectors were supplied with clear plastic "tube" clips to clip the reflectors to the tube and my rear tube, an Arcadia Tropical lamp,  causes the plastic clips to disintegrate. No problems with the front tube, an Arcadia freshwater.

 After getting through numerous clips, all eventually falling apart (rear tube only) I bought some stainless clips (local fish shop) and some nylon nuts & bolts (Maplin) a despite slight rust stains on tubes have been fine for years.

Also once a year I descale the reflectors (and tubes) as being in a very hard water area (and using an air pump) the reflectors get scaled up. I just take outside and descale using Kilrock, rinse thoroughly off, maybe rinse with water & dechlorinator if I remember and put back.


----------



## Martin cape (21 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> ...of course maybe you just want them so your not blinded every time you open the lid to feed your fish
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



haha that's why I have them in my 180


----------



## Matt Warner (21 Jan 2013)

I have the standard juwel reflectors on my tank plans they work very well. I replaced the nature tube with a plant pro tube and kept the day tube at the front. I found that this combination gives a very natural white light.


----------



## ian_m (22 Jan 2013)

Oh the other thing I have found the Juwel tubes have a very poor lifetime. The light output falls very significantly over about a year, very noticeable that your tank is getting darker and if you fit a year old Juwel tube and new Juwel tube to the lighting unit it is really obvious which is which. I kept falling for Juwel tubes as they are about £6 each in local shop compared to Arcadia at £15-£20 each. Spend the £15-£20 as they are brighter and last much much longer, tending to eventually just fail by way of not lighting first time ie when turned on they flicker flicker flicker flicker light, but once lit still have a decent output. My Arcadia 25W T8 tubes are 2-3 years old and still light the tank decently.

So when CEG says (on another thread) that tubes don't significantly loose there output he has obviously not used Juwel tubes.


----------



## linkinruss (22 Jan 2013)

Don't the Juwel ballest only except Juwel tubes?
I never knew you could use Arcadia.
Or can you use Arcadia on specific Juwel Aquariums?


----------



## LancsRick (22 Jan 2013)

I'm just using normal domestic bulbs on my juwel tanks.


----------



## ian_m (22 Jan 2013)

You can use any 2.5 foot 25W T8 tube in the Juwel Vision 180 light units. I use Arcadia ones as that is what my local Aquajardin had in stock. A quick glance at lampspecs.co.uk reveals loads on 30" 25W that also could be used, starting at £6 odd compared typically £20 for Arcadia ones.


----------



## linkinruss (22 Jan 2013)

Ah, I've got the T5 units.
I guess those are Juwel bulbs exclusive only.


----------



## JenCliBee (22 Jan 2013)

linkinruss said:


> Ah, I've got the T5 units.
> I guess those are Juwel bulbs exclusive only.


 

Arcadia do the T5 equivalent juwel bulbs now but there not cheap, Iquatics also do them and they are a far cheaper option ... have a look on ebay but they do have there own website.


----------

